# Aggressive wildlife



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

More like Horny goose i think


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Don't buy a Coosa Occy!


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

That's hilarious!


----------



## Benzo (Aug 11, 2011)

kayakone said:


> Don't buy a Coosa Occy!


Yeah, gotta be careful, Jackson kayaks have goose attractant in them. :lol: :lol:


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

I was once attacked by a swan in a similar manner. I had to swashbuckle it's neck with my fishing rod.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Jacksons and orange teapot cosies. Prime targets.


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

kayakone said:


> Don't buy a Coosa Occy!


Looks like a Day Tripper to me, funny how he told us he got attacked by a geese after we just saw it live...

Funny as


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Wazza could relate to that video as he got attacked by a nesting duck of some sort up a big drain on the Nerang R, he was nearly on the plane as he paddled away from trouble, and between strokes was using the paddle like a shuttlecock bat.


----------



## mustrumr (Feb 27, 2009)

Hmm - and he can't get back into the kayak without assistance; not very professional in my book. Let's hope he doesn't fish alone often.


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

Ah ha ha ha ha ha ha that's so funny! Hard to work out which was the biggest Goose. Fancy putting that up for the world to see Ha Ha Ha hA hA HA, I'll be laughing bout this for long time!


----------



## Brc226 (Jul 31, 2009)

That is a funny video and ....he still has his rod to fish another day.


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

mustrumr said:


> Hmm - and he can't get back into the kayak without assistance; not very professional in my book. Let's hope he doesn't fish alone often.


Carefull, Mr Gregory has the habit of turning up to defend himself on this forum. I learnt that the hard way when I made a comment about his apparent lack of size in another thread :lol:

Pretty funny video I reckon and I think its great he puts it out there for us to laugh at his expense 

Made my afternoon


----------



## remora101 (Sep 6, 2008)

HAHA that's classic - should be on funniest home movies..


----------

